# rare Rabit marble..



## caldigs (May 20, 2010)

Recently dug from an 1870 privy.  It is about the size of a penny and has rabbit painted on it.  Anyone know anything about it ?


----------



## slag pile digger (May 20, 2010)

Cool find!!  Looks like it was decorated for Easter to me.. Michael


----------



## appliedlips (May 20, 2010)

I know it is very good. I don't know an exact value but in the hundreds at a minimum.


----------



## Clam (May 20, 2010)

Nice marble indeed and looks to be in good shape. I had one about a year ago with a cow on one side and a pig on the other side, shopped it around and finally sold it at the baltimore show for $450 to a marble guy. Unfortunately the marble market is way down as is everything else. Drop somemore pics on here if you can, does it have anything else on the other side ? Very nice find you should be able to get a couple nice bottles for that one....Greg


----------



## caldigs (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Here are some better photos.


----------



## sloughduck (May 21, 2010)

I don't know.But from my view point I wouldn't sell that marble ,until I talked to a real expert. looking in my Block marble book,that could be a several thousand dollar marble.


----------



## bawtils (May 21, 2010)

Very nice marble!! I would say that is definitely a collector's orgasm! -Dan


----------



## Clam (May 21, 2010)

The book said I could get $4000 for mine but after shopping it around for 6 months and a failed effort on ebay I got fair market value. Those books are just like the bottle books a bunch of inflated prices so you will buy the book and point at it and say "heres what my bottle is worth". What the book says and what you can get in real life are two totally different things I have learned that lesson over and over. By the way most of the guys who write those marble books are big marble dealers themselves, the higher they put the values the more they can sell them for. Kind of like the guys who put out the bottle price guides they either run auctions, ebay stores or are dealers.


----------



## swizzle (May 22, 2010)

I have to second what Clam says. The true value is what the highest bidder is willing to pay. Some times more then the books written value but many times its less. If you ebay it the you should do a 10 day auction, set a reserve and sign up for a bunch of marble forums and post the link to your auction. Personally I'd hold on it until the economy goes back up and people start throwing more money around again. Swiz


----------



## surfaceone (May 22, 2010)

Hey DK,

 That is one wascally wabbit! Thanks for the better pictures.

 A truly fantastic piece! Found art.


----------



## caldigs (May 24, 2010)

I'm going to put it on eBay.  What 'type' of marble is it, how should I name the listing title ?

 Thanks


----------



## appliedlips (May 24, 2010)

It's a handpainted, glazed china marble.Good luck with it.


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 24, 2010)

Size Does Make A Difference. In marbles, like other things, size makes a difference in the value. The larger the marble, the higher the price. You said that it was about the size of a penny. This would be about 5/8" or so which makes the book on it worth maybe $300. These marbles range in size up to 1-3/4" and those larger marbles command a price of as much as a couple thousand dollars, book value that is. Here is a comparable from ebay but it is nowhere's near as nice as yours. They say that it is 8/10 of an inch in diameter. I would be as accurate as you can in describing the size of your marble as this will allow you to sell it for a higher price if it is indeed larger than 5/8". Good luck on a great find.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Early-China-Marble-Leaves-Doughtnut-Eye-Pattern-Rare-/250632121733?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Marbles&hash=item3a5ad6ad85


----------



## Stardust (May 24, 2010)

Very Sweet!
 Rabbits are a symbol for change... does that mean anything to you other than a lot of change in your pocket?
 Best of luck selling.
 star


----------



## caldigs (May 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> Very Sweet!
> Rabbits are a symbol for change... does that mean anything to you other than a lot of change in your pocket?
> ...


 
 Hahaha, we'll see !  Does anyone have a listing of marble collecting blogs/forums ???? 

 It's up on the bay now: http://cgi.ebay.com/Hand-Made-Chinese-Painted-Clay-Marble-Rabbit-Scene-/160438334783?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Marbles&hash=item255adeb53f


----------



## Stardust (May 25, 2010)

http://marbleforum.blogspot.com/

 I love marbles. []


----------



## Stardust (May 25, 2010)

Just for fun:
 http://www.ehow.com/how_4896816_identify-antique-marbles.html
 [8|]


----------



## deacon_frost (May 25, 2010)

i bid 5 dollars on it(knowing i wasnt even close to what it will get) just to get the ball rolling


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2010)

Let me know the auction number. I will surely bid if it don't rocket out of my price range


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2010)

I agree,but the price I was looking at was at auction.That's also why I said you should contact a expert.Marblebert who sales on ebay might be a person to contact.I would also look into robert blocks marble site for info.


----------



## caldigs (May 25, 2010)

Thanks deacon ! Sloughduck, the item number is *160438334783.  *The marble guys over at *landofmarbles.com *are having a hard time believing I dug such a rare marble and are claiming its a fake !


----------



## swizzle (May 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160438334783&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3907.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D160438334783%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

 How's about a linky. Swiz


----------



## glass man (May 25, 2010)

BEST MARBLE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!! JAMIE


----------



## appliedlips (May 26, 2010)

Anthony if you can edit your description it should read "china" and not chinese marble. Many collectors only collect painted china's and yours would not show in a search. I think it will do very well.


----------



## caldigs (May 26, 2010)

Unless I'm missing something, it appears eBay listing titles can't be changed !


----------



## jays emporium (May 26, 2010)

I edit listings and titles all the time when I spot an error.  If you go to My Ebay and click on your item it will come up as "Seller View".  There will be a blue printed line "Revise your item."  Just click on that and you can change anything in your title or description, add pictures or whatever you want.


----------



## Stardust (May 26, 2010)

I hope that wasn't what your "change" meant. 
 GOOD LUCK! []


----------



## Road Dog (May 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: caldigs
> 
> Thanks deacon ! Sloughduck, the item number is *160438334783.  *The marble guys over at *landofmarbles.com *are having a hard time believing I dug such a rare marble and are claiming its a fake !


 The veterens like me on there think it's the real deal. Is the paint on or under the glaze?


----------



## Clam (May 28, 2010)

Only my personal opinion but I think putting this marble on ebay is a mistake for the exact reasons that are already being expressed. The main reason I am saying this is I know a few guys who will drop $10,000 on a marble but none of them would spend $100 on ebay, the reason for this is that there is no way for anyone to prove that they have this marble or prove what shape it is in so 90% of the big money collectors will not risk buying from ebay. What should have been done would be place it in a well advertised marble auction by a firm like Morpheys who will put their reputation on the line and assure a very accurate description of the condition of the marble. Only then will you see the "big money" come after the marble. I am afraid the only thing will come of the ebay auction will be to get some fast cash but really only a fraction of what the marble is worth. If you really needed money fast I would have given you a $1000 for it the day you posted it. You really need to take time and plan things out when you have a top of the line item wether it be a bottle, marble, gem or any other thing of value. The only thing holding your marble back from being a $5000 to $7000 prize is the size, most of the show piece marbles are over 1" 1/4. Just a little bit of advise I am trying to get out there Don't rush to sell. Maybe you will beat the odds and score big on ebay then I say good for you...I would just hate to see it sell for $1100 and then a year later you see it sell in a auction for $6000. Good luck either way....Greg


----------



## GuntherHess (May 28, 2010)

Its at 666 dollars, is that a good omen?

 I think you cant change certain items in a listing once there are bids.


----------



## Road Dog (May 28, 2010)

If certain folks saw it on LOM they will bid and bid big. There are some Hardcore collectors that visit that site.


----------



## carling (May 28, 2010)

Too late to revise the title to add the word China because of the bidding, but you can revise your listing and mention the word China and it might help you get more people looking at it.

 Maybe you should include a link to this thread on your listing, it might help change the views of some of those doubters out there.

 Good luck!

 Rick


----------



## Just Dig it (May 29, 2010)

I did away with your bad omen and bumped you up to 720...hope it helps


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2010)

still kickin' ass, best of luck and hope it hits your reserve.....:O)


----------



## swizzle (May 31, 2010)

Only $1,249? Its probably not a very good marble. Yeah Right!! I think its doing great. I hope you didn't set your reserve to high. It might get up over $2,000 just yet. I hope there's a killer bidding war at the end. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2010)

Congrats on finding such an awesome, beautiful marble.  I'm glad to see it's doing so well.  I have to say it's really adorable.  Perhaps it was thrown away when the kids grew up, but I like to think I would keep it because it is so cute and would remind me of my kids.  Then again, it might have been dropped.  It's fun to speculate about these things.


----------



## Stardust (May 31, 2010)

I <3 it. []


----------



## Wangan (May 31, 2010)

We need a marble thread like was previously mentioned,hint,hint.[]


----------



## crozet86 (May 31, 2010)

That is one great marble and congrats!. I wouldnt let the doubters of the authenticity get to me as most are probally jealous they didnt find it.The real hard core marble collectors know the truth and im sure that will be shown at auctions end.


----------



## caldigs (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. Did I mention that a few guys valued the marble at $80-$500 and offered to broker it at that price ?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 1, 2010)

I bet they did![]


----------



## phil44 (Jun 2, 2010)

Exciting ! Good luck with it.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 3, 2010)

WooHoo!!!! The Reserve Has Been Met!! The Waskawee Wabbit Will Be Sold!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 3, 2010)

Not bad for a Chinese marble[]


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2010)

MAN ! SURE HAS GOT A LOT OF BIDS!!! JAMIE


----------



## crozet86 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just watched the ending of this marble auction.Congratulations on such a great find and im sure you will be happy with that outcome.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jun 4, 2010)

Out the door for just a little under $3K.   Wow!  You can buy some awesome bottles with that kind of $.

 Jim G


----------



## swizzle (Jun 4, 2010)

Geezz, not a very good marble. You couldn't even get $3,000 for it. I'm guessing the shipping was a big factor towards the end. Oh well better luck next time. LMAO!! Man if that's the case I hope I dig up a few of those myself. Congrats on a great ending. I thought it was going to stop around $1,700. Sweet Deal man. Swiz


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 4, 2010)

I have never dug or sold a $3000.00 anything. Congratulations! Just "shows to go ya" that you never know what you might find in the ground while digging.


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I was darn close in my original assement of the price this marble would garner.My first post was that this marble was worth several thousand dollars.Well go out an dig some more crazy good marbles


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done.  Congratulations!


----------



## Stardust (Jun 4, 2010)

That's some nice change for you ; 0 enjoy!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd go back and sift the crap out of that privy. Swiz


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent!![][]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!-----I'm happy for ya[]----------Mr.Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow....Good argument for sifting! Wow,...I'm happy for you to get some welcome cash for such an easily overlooked item.[] That's impressive.                                                                                                                                           Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 4, 2010)

Kinda makes you wonder how many times a year that something like that gets tossed over a diggers shoulder and goes unnoticed. Swiz [8|]


----------



## deacon_frost (Jun 4, 2010)

very nice indeed.....congrats


----------



## tftfan (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW !  Nice.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow! I started reading this from the end (I had no idea what a Rabbit Marble was)... clicked to the beginning and saw the pics! As soon as I saw the pics I knew this was going to be good! I didn't see the outcome of the auction until I saw the marble. Those fancy china marbles are so freakin valuable it's unreal!  I'm going to disagree a little bit with someone else on here about size. While that may be a general rule for marbles that larger is more valuable, I don't think that's necessarily the case with painted chinas. I think how rare the design is on the marble has a much bigger impact on their value. Could one of the experts on marbles please clarify this? I could be wrong.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 5, 2010)

PS - I think you could've got more for it! Maybe not so quickly though.


----------



## ilovejake24 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice marble!!! I thought D.P. never dug anything good???


----------



## Clam (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats on selling your marble, I hate to say it but that.... is probably only a little more than half of what that marble is worth. If it was not bought by a collector you will see it in a high end marble auction within the next 6 months to a year.


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> I'd go back and sift the crap out of that privy. Swiz


  literally speaking right?...lol


----------

